# Upconversion Expectations



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

So with my projector on the way (Optoma HD70) and having still not upgraded any of my sources to HD, I'm going to be relying on my Denon DVD-1920 to provide me with the best picture quality in this house. I'm just wondering what sort of improvement I can expect. I don't really know the specifics of how the up conversion works (I have a few ideas on how I would do it), and I've never seen a side by side comparison. 

The question really is how much better will my picture be than our other PJ (a Sharp 480p DLP) with the Denon dvd-2900?

I think it would be really interesting to see if anyone could come up with a couple of screen shots that showed a visible difference.:scratch:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The Denon DVD-1920 will upconvert to 720P which is the native resolution of the Optoma HD70. The difference between 480P and upconverted 720P is like night and day. You are in for a treat!


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

Saweet! I'm very excited. Thanks, now I won't be able to sleep till it arrives and I blame you.:foottap::daydream::mooooh::yay::joke::jump::jiggy:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Make sure you post your impressions when you get it all set up. Happy waiting!


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

I surely will. Knowing myself, I won't be able to shut up. I just noticed just how aweful my tv looks. Every angled line looks like a flight of stairs. I need to order my component cables and I'll be ready for business. Well, setup anyway.


----------

